# Trip to abandoned village at Greece video with a7iii - ronin sc - Tamron 28 75



## mallllias (Feb 4, 2020)

hello to everybody!

this is a bike trip into ruins of abandoned village at Greece since 1980.
its kind of sad video.

I use Dji Ronin sc gimbal and Tamron 28 75 lens..

i think you like it

here is the video


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 4, 2020)

I watched it for about a minute and then started to nod off, sorry.......


----------



## jaomul (Feb 4, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> I watched it for about a minute and then started to nod off, sorry.......


A wise person once said if you've nothing nice to say, say nothing


----------



## jaomul (Feb 4, 2020)

Not necessarily my kind of thing but the video is done and edited well


----------



## mallllias (Feb 4, 2020)

jaomul said:


> Not necessarily my kind of thing but the video is done and edited well


Thanks man!


----------



## Soocom1 (Feb 4, 2020)

Its amazing how that location looks so eerily similar to the ghost towns of New Mexico. 
the adobe, the church, the homes, the abandoned pickup.... 

Creepy but mesmerizing.


----------

